# Compte bloqué, long délai de réactivation



## Sangorr (20 Novembre 2017)

Bonsoir,

Compte bloqué depuis mercredi. Après 3 jours d'attente je reçois un mail m'annonçant 11 jours d'attente supplémentaire pour recevoir un code d'activation par texte.

La récupération empêche toute action des personnes contactées sur apple care. 

Aucun code ne m'a été transmis par texto = trop de demandes envoyées = blocage.

Puis l'envoi via une autre machine de confiance (macbook pro) s'est aussi soldée par un blocage : trop de saisies erronées car session iCloud sur mon mac fermée: on m'envoie des codes sur mon mac avec session iCloud fermée = les codes ne peuvent donc être reçus. 

Mon iPhone m'a affiché des codes de validation rentrés sur mon mac ce matin (6 ou7) pour ouvrir la session = codes incorrects (?!!).

Bref, tout est bloqué: iMessage, ical, accès photos en ligne et bien sûr documents (dont la plupart professionnels !).

Bilan: 10 € / mois pour des délais très longs en ça s de problème et des procédures pas intuitives pour un sou.

Des expériences dans ce genre parmi vous ?


ps : on me parle au tel ajd'hui d'un délai de 8h à attendre avant de tenter un saisie sur autre matériel de confiance que le téléphone (?)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (23 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour,
C'est pas très clair
Tu as bloqué ton identifiant en rentrant de mauvais mots de passe ou c'est l'identification à deux facteurs qui coince?


----------



## Docc (23 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour j’ai eu la même en rentrant plusieurs fois un mauvais code ça arrive quand on a plusieurs compte délai à peu près 3 semaines pour récupérer le compte . Après de multiples Apel a Apple cadre j’ai enfin pu le débloquer c’est long en professionnel et inadmissible, mais c’est la nouvelle politique d’Apple c’est sensé lutter contre les ap volés. Bon courage


----------



## Sangorr (23 Novembre 2017)

Désolé pour la clarté: mon problème est que je reçois pas les codes d'activation.

Mon macbook pro a planté (récupéré depuis) donc pas d'appareil de confiance en dehors de mon iphone4S. Or, les textos n'arrivant pas j'ai renouvelé plusieurs demandes jusqu'à bloqué les envois. Nous avons alors, avec l'apple care, décidé de demander la récupération de compte : 3j + 11 jours. Or, entre temps mon macbook est revenu à la vie = appareil de confiance dispo donc récupération de compte annulée. Problème mon compte iCloud sur macbook s'est fermé et donc retour case départ: je dois attendre cette fois 1j + 2j supplémentaires (c'est à dire demain) pour avoir des nouvelles... par texto ou appel téléphonique. 

Il n'a pas paru normal que je ne reçoive pas les textos à apple care: ils m'on demandé des captures d'écran où mon tel présente en même temps indicatif international +33 et O6 = ce qu'ils ne comprennent pas et qui pourrait expliquer que je ne reçoive pas les codes d'activation. 

Or, lors de la deuxième demande de récupération j'ai bien reçu un code par texto pour valider la demande. Et ce, en partage d'écran avec apple care: il a transmis tout cela aux "ingénieurs" car il en se l'explique pas.

Ma question est : est-ce arrivé à certains (merci docc) ? et avez-vous trouvé d'autres moyens de recevoir des codes d'activation ? (direct au tel par apple ou autre).

Tout est sur le drive et il me manque pas mal de docs professionnels. 

Merci.


----------



## Sangorr (23 Novembre 2017)

mon problème est identification à deux facteurs


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (25 Novembre 2017)

Alors, non, pour ma part, les sms arrivent bien. Un bug? 
Par contre dans "contacts" j'ai une fiche à mon nom (fiche utilisateur de l'iPhone avec Siri...et les numéros sont tous en international du type  +33 6 XX.xx. Sans 0 devant le 6 ou le code région. 
Si tu spas des 06 nationaux tu peux les modifier


----------

